# Shoud I switch barns and how should I do it?



## sheilabuffalo (Jul 18, 2012)

I just started taking riding lessons about a month ago, and they are my favorite thing in the world. Before I started riding I was extremely anxious to begin jumping. Obviously since I have started I now know it will be a while before I can jump, and I also and found out that the barn that I am going to (my mom chose it and she doesn't know much about riding, but she tries) teaches saddle seat and western only. I have found at least two barns near me that I can jump at, but I've only been going to the saddle seat barn for a month, and I will feel really bad if I leave. The people there are really nice and they are very good at teaching saddle seat, but it just doesn't feel right to me. I love that fact that I am actually getting to be around a horse (I don't own or lease one), but the high stepping just isn't appealing to me.
My younger sister just started riding at this barn too, which makes it a little bit harder for me to leave it. I'm sure my mom will make both of us change if one of us does, and I don't know how she feels about the kind of riding and I definitely don't want to make her change if she likes it.
My mom said she and my dad have to agree on switching, but my dad was not excited with the idea of me riding even though he grew up around horses.
I'm also not sure if I should switch so soon. My older sister said I should stay at the saddle seat barn until I can "actually ride it" , but she is a dancer and has barely any horse experience. She also told me that saddle seat and hunt seat were practically the same thing, which they are definitely not.
So what do you think I should do? Switch when I can, or continue at the same barn for my sisters? How should I tell my barn owner I'm leaving? Some facts would also be nice so I can get an answer out of my parents before school starts.


----------



## Paradise (Jun 28, 2012)

It's not that big of a deal, and I'm sure they will understand. Simply tell them that your interests aren't in saddle seat, and though you really enjoyed and appreciated the experience there, the discipline just isn't for you. They are business people - I bet they have dozens of riders come and go for lessons all the time. Nobody is going to hold it against you or be angry at you.


----------



## sheilabuffalo (Jul 18, 2012)

Yeah, you're right. I guess I just need to convince my parents now. I don't think they want to switch. They act like it's just going to be something that I'm into for a while then get bored, but it's not.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I am going to strongly suggest you remain at this barn for at least 6 mos. It will broaden your skills as a rider. I was lucky that as a teen I rode various disciplines, not always my first choice but later realized how much I had learned from each. I also rode the willing ones and the ones that continually tried to outsmart me. Those were the best teachers.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You haven't even learned how to ride yet, but want to switch barns after the first month because you 'know' you're going to hate saddleseat? 

You need to learn how to sit a horse properly, learn your gaits, and be able to ride quietly without yanking the horse's face off, or gouging him with your feet at every step, and that's going to take a heck of a lot longer than a month.

Saddleseat is a great discipline for teaching you all of that, especially since a GOOD saddleseat horse is a powerhouse and it's difficult to ride them well unless you know what you're doing.

I agree with Saddlebag. The more disciplines you know, the better overall rider you'll be.


----------



## Paradise (Jun 28, 2012)

I absolutely agree the OP could benefit a lot from staying at this barn and getting experience in a wide variety of disciplines, and shouldn't be quick to make her mind up for or against any discipline. But I also think that riding should be fun first. If the OP really isn't having any fun or enjoying where she's at, I think she should find some way to change that (switching barns). If you are unsatisfied with a service, why would you continue paying for it if you know there is something else you would enjoy more? JMHO


----------



## KarrotKreek (Mar 31, 2012)

You are still at the point of learning basics, and will be for awhile. It's tough in the beginning. 

If there is something that isn't clicking, talk to your trainer. They can either give you tips, change the routine, switch horses, change saddles... whatever it may take to make you comfortable. But my guess is that you will get there on your own if you stick with the program. No matter where you go there will be a challenge you have to overcome. And you will always come out a better rider for it.


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

I see absolutely nothing wrong with switching barns. yes. you are learning basics but being exposed to different disciplines as well as trainers only strengthens you and your skill. if you are ?? staying there is a reason and if you absolutely loved it..the thought would never enter your head. I do recommend leaving on a positive note to "explore" the horse world leaving it open to return. If the trainer or barn has an issue with it then I wouldn't want to do business with them any way. As far as feeling "bad" because you have been there for 1 month..its a business...you don't owe them anything..your mom has paid for their time.


----------

